# Reviews Posted: Stouts Hill (Gloucestershire/Cotswolds) and Odessa Wharf (London)



## Conan (Oct 21, 2014)

We're just back from a week at Stouts Hill in Uley and a week at Odessa Wharf on the Thames in London.

Stouts Hill review:
http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReview...sortGUID=189e9908-714c-44ef-ba4b-c9d6553e194c

Odessa Wharf review:
http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReview...sortGUID=0d40b086-ac57-40d1-9765-0678d7cabb54

October isn't the best month weather-wise and the news is it's gotten stormier this week, but we had a great time. Stouts Hill is unforgettable, and well-located for the Cotswolds, Bath, and Stratford-upon-Avon. We drove 650 miles in 7 days, Heathrow to Stouts Hill, driving out every day, and ending with a visit to friends in Surrey and returning the car at Gatwick.

We got to London by train from Gatwick. There's a choice of Victoria or London Bridge trains: London Bridge is the shorter taxi ride or we could have taken the ferry. Odessa Wharf worked out well, since from there we were OK taking the ferry into central London each day, and we tied our sightseeing to the ferry schedule.


----------



## mav (Oct 22, 2014)

It is a lovely place! We have stayed there MANY times, always in the summer. I have even toyed with the idea of buying in there but am in the process of scaling down now, so I resit the urge.   Glad you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Since Allen House's RTU expired, I have been looking.......... sigh.

Odessa does not have "full memberships", but "associate ownership" memberships available.

I am not clear on the difference, but I think one cannot trade with an associate membership and must use their week. 

I have contacted them about ownership and will report back.


I miss my London connection. Here I go again...........and yes, I will look into renting from Odessa or RCI. 



0


----------

